# Gaming PC zusammenstellen



## youbetterknow (6. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

zuerst mal der Fragenkatalog:

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
~1000 für PC und bei Monitor bin ich mir noch unsicher in welche Richtung es geht deswegen Preisrahmen hier schlecht aber mind 200€

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )
Nein alles vorhanden, nur Desktop + Monitor (08/15 2.0 Boxen kommen dazu aber meistens Headset)

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Eigenbau (evtl von Mindfactory zusammenbauen/testen lassen)

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)
Nein (nur evtl 700GB Datengrab)

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?
ProLite B2409HDS - iiyama 24" FullHD Physikalische Auflösung Full HD 1080p, 1920 x 1080 ( 2.1 megapixel) Horizontalfrequenz 24 - 81 KHz Vertikalfrequenz 55 - 75 Hz 16 : 9
Ich bin mir hier nicht sicher ob ich auf einen WGHQ/4K gehen soll oder auf einen 144Hz Full HD, größe sollte mindestens 24" sein

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?
Virtual Reality mit OculusRift/HTC Vive,Heroes of the Storm,Starcraft2,CS GO

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?
500GB SSD angedacht

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)
Nein kein OC, wenn dann nur ganz simples für Dummys da ich hier keine Erfahrung habe

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)
Design ist mir unwichtig

Möchte einen soliden Rechner mit guten Komponenten, nicht im HighEnd Bereich aber auch nicht LowBudget. Preis Leistung sollte stimmen.
Wichtig ist auch, dass er ein wenig über den Mindestanforderungen für die neuen VR Brillen liegt.
Ich denke mit der R9 390 kann ich mal mit VR starten, im Herbst werde ich dann evtl auf Pascal/Polaris umsteigen.

Beim Monitor brauche ich Beratung, denn ich bin mir nicht sicher in welche Richtung WGHQ/4K/FullHD@144Hz gehen sollte.
Ich denke für 4K Montitor braucht man extrem Leistung, da reicht die R9 390 nicht aber was ist mit Hinblick auf Pascal/Polaris?
Ich bin kein Pro Zocker, also weiß ich auch nicht ob ich 144Hz benötige.
Oder soll ich meinen ProLite B2409HDS - iiyama 24" FullHD noch behalten und der Umstieg lohnt noch nicht?
Bitte um Vorschläge.


Jetzt meine Grundkonfiguration ohne Monitor:

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151 BOX € 199,85*
ASRock Z170 Pro4S Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail€ 102,31*
8192MB Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro inkl. Backplate Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)€ 329,75*
16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit€ 86,85*
500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold€ 93,06*
Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil anthrazit€ 71,52*
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 Tower Kühler€ 38,40*
500GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (MZ-75E500B/EU)€ 147,53*
LG Electronics GH24NSC0 DVD-RW SATA intern schwarz Bulk€ 15,53*
Logitech S120 OEM 2.0 System 2,3W RMS schwarz 2.0 Boxen € 13,49

Hier lande ich mit 1100€ ein wenig über meinem Budget, wo könnte ich noch sparen ohne wirklich Qualität/Leistung zu verlieren?
Falls leichtes OC für Dummys mittlerweile einfach ist, würde ich evtl auch den i5 6600k in Betracht ziehen, was die Sache aber ja noch teurer macht - würde das am Board/Kühler was ändern?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Februar 2016)

*1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)*


----------



## DasWurmi (6. Februar 2016)

Wenn Neukauf, dann würde ich auch auf Skylake setzen.
Ein i7 ist nicht zwingend notwendig.

Der Betrug bei der GTX970 ist dir bewusst?
In Full-HD keine Probleme, 
aber in Hinblick auf die Zukunft wohl eher Mist.

Ich stell mal was zusammen, wie ich mir das vorstellen würde.
Wie immer wär natürlich die altbewährte Liste (siehe oben) nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## SHOKK (6. Februar 2016)

Auf jeden Fall lass die Finger von dem i7-4790K. Dieser Sockel ist am Aussterben. Ich würde an deiner Stelle das Geld in einen Skylake inverstieren


----------



## youbetterknow (6. Februar 2016)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> *1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
> ~1200€
> 
> 2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )
> ...


Nein es geht mir nur um Performance & Preis/Leistung

Der 3,5GB Bug bei der GTX970 ist mir bekannt, aber da kann man ja nichts machen, ausser ins nächst viel höhere Preissegement zu gehen.
Was stimmt mit dem i7-4790 nicht? eher ein i5 6600?!


----------



## PequA (6. Februar 2016)

Also die r9 390 nitro kostet doch genauso viel wie die gtx 970, hat aber volle 8gb vra. Wird deshalb fast immer hier empfohlen.


----------



## SHOKK (6. Februar 2016)

> Was stimmt mit dem i7-4790 nicht?



An sich immer noch ein sehr gutes Teil, das Problem ist eher der Sockel. Für diesen Sockel kommt nichts mehr raus. D. h. wenn du dich entscheidest für den 4790, kannst du in den nächsten Jahren kein neuen Prozessor nachrüsten, weil es keinen auf dem Markt geben wird. 

Kauf dir lieber einen Prozessor für den Sockel 1151, für den kommen noch zwei weitere Prozessoren raus...


----------



## hihihi123456789 (6. Februar 2016)

SHOKK schrieb:


> An sich immer noch ein sehr gutes Teil, das Problem ist eher der Sockel. Für diesen Sockel kommt nichts mehr raus. D. h. wenn du dich entscheidest für den 4790, kannst du in den nächsten Jahren kein neuen Prozessor nachrüsten, weil es keinen auf dem Markt geben wird.
> 
> Kauf dir lieber einen Prozessor für den Sockel 1151, für den kommen noch zwei weitere Prozessoren raus...



Welche denn


----------



## youbetterknow (6. Februar 2016)

PequA schrieb:


> Also die r9 390 nitro kostet doch genauso viel wie die gtx 970, hat aber volle 8gb vra. Wird deshalb fast immer hier empfohlen.



Nur RAM sagt ja nicht unbedingt was, ist die auch von der Performance vergleichbar/besser?




SHOKK schrieb:


> An sich immer noch ein sehr gutes Teil, das Problem ist eher der Sockel. Für diesen Sockel kommt nichts mehr raus. D. h. wenn du dich entscheidest für den 4790, kannst du in den nächsten Jahren kein neuen Prozessor nachrüsten, weil es keinen auf dem Markt geben wird.
> 
> Kauf dir lieber einen Prozessor für den Sockel 1151, für den kommen noch zwei weitere Prozessoren raus...



Nachrüsten ist bei mir nicht wichtig, ich kaufe generell komplett. Hab meinen aktuellen Rechner seit 6Jahren.
Was würdet Ihr dann für einen Prozessor empfehlen?


Ansonsten sind die Grundkomponenten ok aus meiner Liste?!


----------



## DasWurmi (6. Februar 2016)

Vergleichbar sind die beiden auf jeden Fall. Kommt aufs Spiel an. In manchen ist die 390 schneller, in manchen die 970.

Vor allem in Hinblick auf die Zukunft würde ich aber ganz klar zur 390 greifen. 

Oder du kommst solang mit der Skylake-Onboard aus (besser als man denkt) und wartest auf Pascal und/oder Polaris.

Die restlichen Komponenten müsste man dementsprechend auf Skylake umstellen.


Hätte hier mal was.

Bin der Meinung dass ein 6500 auch reichen würde, aber so wäre das Budget gut ausgelastet.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2213f579c99ef721735b084b4ceb51fd69ecd8d2a630d

Wenn du Grafikkarte erst später kaufen willst, kann man den Grund-PC noch weiter verbessern.


----------



## youbetterknow (6. Februar 2016)

DasWurmi schrieb:


> Vergleichbar sind die beiden auf jeden Fall. Kommt aufs Spiel an. In manchen ist die 390 schneller, in manchen die 970.
> 
> Vor allem in Hinblick auf die Zukunft würde ich aber ganz klar zur 390 greifen.
> 
> ...




Ich bin gerade wieder am einlesen, deswegen bringen mir Stichworte wie Pascal/Polaris und "auf Skylake umstellen" leider nichts :/ Was müsste man alles umstellen? Nur Motherboard CPU?

Ich nehme an Pascal/Polaris ist die nächste GrakaGen. Falls ja, wie wird es da mit der Preisleistung aussehen? Wieviel mehr bringen die und wieviel mehr weren sie kosten? Gibt es große Vorteile davon?

Wie sieht es mit DDR3 zu DDR4 aus? Habe viel gelesen, dass DDR4 nicht so viel mehr bringt, aber mittlerweile auch fast gleich viel kostet.
Ich würde hier auf mehrere kleine Riegel (4x4) gehen, da ich gelesen habe, dass es besser ist mehrere Ramplätze auszunutzen als 1 großer Riegel.

Danke für das schnelle und interessante Feedback!


----------



## DasWurmi (6. Februar 2016)

Pascal ist die neue GPU-Generation von Nvidia, Polaris die von AMD.
Was die Kosten, was sie bringen und so weiter werden dir wohl nur die Hersteller selbst beantworten können ^^.
Da der Fertigungsprozess allerdings auf 14nm umgestellt wurde, erwarte ich mir vor allem einen ordentlichen Effizienzsprung. 

Ein neues Board auf jeden Fall, DDR4 kostet, wie du schon gesagt hast mittlerweile genau so viel wie DDR3. Beim Neukauf sollte also auch der Erstere gekauft werden. Die Unterschiede sind nicht deutlich, aber da.

2 Ram Plätze ausnutzen. damit sie im Dual-Channel laufen. Mehr als 2 bringen dann aber auch nichts mehr. Allerdings lieber z.B. 2x8gb als 1x16gb.

Kommt drauf an was du im Moment spielst und ob die iGPU dafür reichen würde. Denn auf die neuen Grafikkarten-Generationen zu warten wäre natürlich eine Option.


----------



## youbetterknow (6. Februar 2016)

DasWurmi schrieb:


> Vergleichbar sind die beiden auf jeden Fall. Kommt aufs Spiel an. In manchen ist die 390 schneller, in manchen die 970.
> 
> Vor allem in Hinblick auf die Zukunft würde ich aber ganz klar zur 390 greifen.
> 
> ...



Also wenn dann kaufe ich das System komplett. Die R9 Nitro müsste auch für Oculus Rift in diesem System ausreichen oder?
Wie groß ist der Unterschied vom 6500 zu dem den du konfiguriert hast?





DasWurmi schrieb:


> Pascal ist die neue GPU-Generation von Nvidia, Polaris die von AMD.
> Was die Kosten, was sie bringen und so weiter werden dir wohl nur die Hersteller selbst beantworten können ^^.
> Da der Fertigungsprozess allerdings auf 14nm umgestellt wurde, erwarte ich mir vor allem einen ordentlichen Effizienzsprung.
> 
> ...




Ich denke nicht, dass ich noch warten werde, mein PC ist ziemlich am Ende 
Habe gelesen, dass umso mehr RAM Bänke belegt sind umso besser sind. Sicher, dass es nur Dual Channel 2x8GB was bringen? Gibts nicht auf Triple/Quad Chan? Meine etwas gelesen zu haben, dass jeder Kern eines CPUs auf einen Steckplatz optimalerweise gehen sollte.

Noch eine generell Frage, wie wichtig ist das Motherboard? Gibts da große Unterschiede oder hauptsächlich nur die verschiednen Sockel und Steckplätze?


----------



## markus1612 (7. Februar 2016)

Es gibt schon Tripple und Quad Channel, allerdings nicht bei Skylake.

DualChannel bezeichnet die Anzahl der RAM Module pro Speicherkanal, also 2.
Belegt man alle 4 Slots eines Skylake Mainboards, hat man auch DualChannel, aber der Speichercontroller der CPU wird stärker belastet, was zu Instabilitäten bei höheren Takraten führen kann.

Deswegen sind weniger Module immer besser.

Die Kerne einer CPU haben damit nichts zu tun.

Innerhalb eines Chipsatzes unterscheiden sich die Mainboards hauptsächlich in der Ausstattung (USB , SATA Ports...).
Kleinere Unterschiede, welche aber eigentlich vernachlässigbar sin, liegen z.B. beim verwendeten Soundchip.


----------



## youbetterknow (7. Februar 2016)

warum hast du dann auch 4x4GB verbaut und nicht weniger große Riegel?
Und wie sieht es dann auf einer NICHT Skylake Architektur aus?

Hab mir zur R9 390 nitro 8GB habe ich mir ein paar Tests angeschaut, die scheint auf gleichen Niveau zu sein wie eine GTX 970, jedoch wird die R9 extrem warm und schluckt extrem Strom :/
Ich weiß nicht ob das die 8GB gegenüber den 3,5 der GTX Wert sind.

Beim Prozessor bin ich auch noch unschlüssig. Die alte nicht aufrüstbare Architektur ist eigentlich ok für mich, wenn sie Preis/Leistungsmäßig viel besser dasteht.

Bin ich mit 1200€ gerade in einem Zwischenbereich wo man für unter1000€ etwas vernünftiges älteres bekommt oder mit ein wenig mehr~1500 € etwas richtig gutes?


----------



## DasWurmi (7. Februar 2016)

Schau dir an welchen Prozessor er drin hat, das beantwortet die Frage mit der Modulanzahl 

Der hohe Stromverbrauch schreckt erst immer ab, klar. Wann dieser aber wirklich erreicht wird ist etwas ganz anderes. Läuft dein PC auf dem Desktop sind da keine Unterschiede. In Spielen ist der Verbrauch der 390 natürlich höher, aber hier werden auch nicht konstant 275 Watt erreicht. Umgerechnet auf den Stromverbrauch sind das je nach Ausnutzung ein paar Euro mehr im Jahr. Die 8gb sind das auf jeden Fall Wert. 
Was immer alle mit der Hitze haben weis ich auch nicht. Ob die Grafikkarte unter Last 70 oder 75 Grad heiß wird ist doch wirklich egal. Keine der Grafikkarten erreicht eine kritische Temperatur, mit der die GPU nicht klarkommen würde. Oder hast du Angst du brauchst dann keine Heizung mehr ? ^^

Die alte Architektur steht allerdings Preisleistungstechnisch aus meiner Sicht nicht viel besser da.
Mit mehr Budget bekommst du was besseres, das ist klar. Vielleicht würde dann eine GTX980ti auch relevant werden.


----------



## youbetterknow (7. Februar 2016)

jetzt bin ich dann total verwirrt, hab das Gefühl ich weiß weniger als vor meiner Frage 

Die GTX980Ti is ja dann fast doppelt so teuer wie die GTX970 oder R9 Nitro. Lohnt sich das? 
Wenn ich dann noch einen besseren Prozessor nehme, bekomme ich für ~1500€ ein spürbar besseres System?

Bitte um Vorschläge für Prozessor/Graka/Board-Ram Kombinationen in Richtung 1500€ falls es so ist. Wollte ich zwar eigentlich nicht, aber ich denke aus der ganzen Diskussion lässt sich schließen, dass man soviel doch investieren sollte.


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2016)

Der Prozessor ist heute eher egal.
Wenn du einen anständigen Intel 4 Kerner hast, reicht der immer.
Den Rest übernimmt die Grafikkarte, die ist immer noch entscheidend, wenn du spielen willst.


----------



## youbetterknow (8. Februar 2016)

youbetterknow schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich dann total verwirrt, hab das Gefühl ich weiß weniger als vor meiner Frage
> 
> Die GTX980Ti is ja dann fast doppelt so teuer wie die GTX970 oder R9 Nitro. Lohnt sich das?
> Wenn ich dann noch einen besseren Prozessor nehme, bekomme ich für ~1500€ ein spürbar besseres System?
> ...



Noch Vorschläge? Oder doch auf Polaris/Pascal warten?


----------



## DasWurmi (9. Februar 2016)

Ne 980ti ist natürlich schon ne Monster-Karte.
Ich persönlich würde aber auf die neuen Generationen warten,
bevor ich jetzt nochmal so in ne Karte investiere. Wie gesagt, ich persönlich.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2016)

youbetterknow schrieb:


> Noch Vorschläge? Oder doch auf Polaris/Pascal warten?



Das ist halt so eine Sache.
Im Sommer kommen die ersten Karten.
Aber aller Voraussicht nach zuerst die Performance Modelle.
Die großen Karten kommen später. Vermutlich erst 2017.
Kaufst du also heute eine 980 Ti, wird sie locker bis nächstes Jahr reichen und du kannst schauen, wie sich die Preise entwickeln.
Musst aber damit rechnen, dass im Sommer eine Karte auf den Markt kommt, die 300€ kostet und schneller ist als die 980 Ti. Dann hast du natürlich eine Menge Geld versenkt, denn der Wiederverkaufswert richtet sich ausschließlich nach Preis und Leistung.


----------



## youbetterknow (9. Februar 2016)

Ok dann werde ich wohl warten, und mir wahrscheinlich für die Übergangszeit ein gebrauchtes System holen.

Ich habe mal ein wenig das Internet nach guten gebrauchten PC Börsen gesucht, aber da gibt es nichts vernünftiges oder?
Muss man wirklich Glück haben bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen & Co?

Oder gibts noch einen Geheimtip für gebrauchte Gamingsysteme?


----------



## SHOKK (9. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist halt so eine Sache.
> Im Sommer kommen die ersten Karten.
> Aber aller Voraussicht nach zuerst die Performance Modelle.
> Die großen Karten kommen später. Vermutlich erst 2017.
> ...



Das sind bis heute reine Gerüchte! Hat man bei 780TI gesehen, dass 980 maximal 10% schneller war...


----------



## youbetterknow (11. Februar 2016)

youbetterknow schrieb:


> Ok dann werde ich wohl warten, und mir wahrscheinlich für die Übergangszeit ein gebrauchtes System holen.
> 
> Ich habe mal ein wenig das Internet nach guten gebrauchten PC Börsen gesucht, aber da gibt es nichts vernünftiges oder?
> Muss man wirklich Glück haben bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen & Co?
> ...



Keine Ideen?


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2016)

Du brauchst Glück.



SHOKK schrieb:


> Das sind bis heute reine Gerüchte! Hat man bei 780TI gesehen, dass 980 maximal 10% schneller war...



Das waren auch beides die gleiche Fertigung.
Aber die neuen Karten haben eine deutlich geringere Fertigung und dementsprechend mehr Leistung kannst du erwarten.
Denk an den Unterschied von der GTX 580 zur Titan. Dann weißt du in etwa, was kommt.


----------



## youbetterknow (14. Februar 2016)

youbetterknow schrieb:


> Keine Ideen?



nichts?
Bei ebay kleinanzeigen usw gibts keine guten PCs, nur Gaming PC ohne Markenteile wenn überhaupt die Teile halbwegs beschrieben werden.

Gibts kein Forum? Hier werden ja auch öfter PCs ausrangiert?!


----------



## youbetterknow (14. Februar 2016)

DasWurmi schrieb:


> Ne 980ti ist natürlich schon ne Monster-Karte.
> Ich persönlich würde aber auf die neuen Generationen warten,
> bevor ich jetzt nochmal so in ne Karte investiere. Wie gesagt, ich persönlich.



ich werde ja warten, aber ich möchte einen Übergangspc.
Deshalb habe ich nach einem guten GebrauchtPC Markt gefragt


----------



## youbetterknow (17. Februar 2016)

youbetterknow schrieb:


> ich werde ja warten, aber ich möchte einen Übergangspc.
> Deshalb habe ich nach einem guten GebrauchtPC Markt gefragt



Hat denn niemand eine gute Alternative zu Ebay Kleinanzeigen/Shpock & Co?


----------



## DasWurmi (17. Februar 2016)

Das sind schon die "namhaftesten" Gebraucht-Seiten. Du kannst es höchstens noch hier drin versuchen. Aber sonst wirst da nicht viel finden.
Manche Seiten bieten auch "Refurbished"-Rechner an. Vielleicht wirst du da fündig


----------



## Leob12 (17. Februar 2016)

Wieso keinen Skylake-Unterbau mit einer 200€ Grafikkarte? Die tauscht du dann, wenn die Oculus kommen sollte, aus. Besser als jetzt einen Alten Rechner zu kaufen.


----------



## youbetterknow (17. Februar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso keinen Skylake-Unterbau mit einer 200€ Grafikkarte? Die tauscht du dann, wenn die Oculus kommen sollte, aus. Besser als jetzt einen Alten Rechner zu kaufen.



jetzt weil mein Rechner ziemlich mau ist und ich eigentlich sofort was bräuchte:
Intel Core2Quad Q6700 2,67Ghz
GeForce 9800 GT
4GB Ram
Keine SSD
Gekauft 2010

Bis Polaris/Pascal raus sind dauerts noch und dann muss man evtl auch noch ein wenig warten weil sie zum Release sicher sehr teuer sein werden.

Daher bräuchte ich nen Übergangspc, ich denke nicht dass sich bei meinen Componenten noch eine neue Grafikkarte lohnt.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Februar 2016)

Deswegen jetzt ein Skylake-Unterbau und eine billigere GPU. Kommt billiger als dann wieder einen komplett neuen PC zu kaufen, oder nicht? Grafikkarte austauschen dauert 3 Minuten.


----------



## youbetterknow (21. Februar 2016)

Wie wäre dann sowas:




- Mainboard: MSI B150M BAZOOKA
- MilitaryClass 5
- OC Genie 5, Click-Bios 5
- CPU: Intel Core i7 - 6700K Skylake inkl. Intel Kühler 
- 16 GB DDR4 RAM PC 2400 - Dual Channel
- SSD 240GB ADATA
- HDD: 1 TB SATA 3 64MB Cache
- Palit GeForce® GTX 970 4GB - GDDR5
   NVIDIA HighEnd Gamer Karte   
- LG DVD - Multinormbrenner
- Tower: Sharkoon VG4-W - Blue
- Netzteil Thermaltake 530W 

1099€ ist das ok? Guter i7, 16gb dualchannel ddr4 ram und vorrübergehend die 970 3,5gb ddr5 Palit.

Netzteil und Board sollte dann wahrscheinlich auf Pascal/Polaris tauglich sein!?


----------



## flotus1 (21. Februar 2016)

Komplett-PC? Da stimmt so gut wie nichts.


----------



## youbetterknow (21. Februar 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Komplett-PC? Da stimmt so gut wie nichts.



Können Sie das bitte erläutern?


----------



## markus1612 (21. Februar 2016)

Ja:

Als ob ein i7 nicht schon genug Marketing wäre, packen die auch noch einen 6700*K* auf ein B150 Board.
Die packen also einen übertaktbaren Prozessor auf ein Board, welches im Normalfall keinerlei OC zulässt und noch dazu seeehr schlecht ausgestattet ist.
Bei Skylake sollte man eigentlich immer ein Z170 Board nehmen.

Dazu noch der laute Boxedkühler mit dem OC schon kein Thema ist.

Die SSD ist nicht die Beste auf dem Markt.

Die 970 als HighEnd zu bezeichnen ist auch witzig.
Das Teil ist vielleicht oberes MidEnd.
Das Speicherfeature macht die 970 auch eher unbrauchbar.
Einfach mal wieder perfektes Marketing.
Like: Nvidia = gut

Das Case ist für solche Hardware viel zu billig.

Das Netzteil ist Schrott.
Hat in so einem PC nichts zu suchen.


----------



## DasWurmi (21. Februar 2016)

Damit wurde so ziemlich alles dazu gesagt ... ^^


----------



## youbetterknow (21. Februar 2016)

ok danke.

Hab hier noch einen gebrauchten:

- Prozessor i5-6600k Skylake max 4x 3.9GHz Sockel So. 1151 (Garantie laut Intel® Warranty Center bis 12/2018)
- Grafikkarte MSI GTX980 Ti Gaming 6G (5 Monate alt, wie neu, ohne Rechnung da Geschenk)
- Mainboard MSI Z170A PC MATE Intel Z170 So.1151 mit USB 3.1 (Rechnung vom 12/2015)
- Festplatte SSD 128GB Intenso Top III 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s (Rechnung vom 01/2016)
- 1,5TB HHD
- Netzteil Cooler Master 850Watt Modular +80 Effizienz
- LG DVD - Laufwerk
- Arbeitsspeicher 16GB (2x 8192MB) Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3000MHz
- 1x 170mm Thermaltake Gehäuselüfter Blau LED (TT-1720)
- 1x 120mm Thermaltake Gehäuselüfter Blau LED (TT-1225)
- 1x 120mm Thermaltake Gehäuselüfter Schwarz (TT-1225)
- Gehäuse Thermaltake Armor A90 

für ~1200€


----------



## markus1612 (21. Februar 2016)

Ist nur etwas besser, aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## youbetterknow (21. Februar 2016)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Ist nur etwas besser, aber nicht wirklich.



da ist ne 980 ti drin, das ist ja wohl n riesen untersdchied zur 970.
Zudem kein i7 sondern ein vergleichbarer i5. 
der Ram hat nen höheren Takt.
Die SSD ist zu klein aber das kann man ja leicht tauschen.

Bitte nicht immer solche allgemeinplätzchen, das hilft doch niemand weiter.

Wenn Kritik dann doch bitte begründen, ich versuche auf eure Vorschläge einzugehen.
Was passt an dem System nicht?

Und was ist eine schlechte Ausstatung bei Mainboards? Möchte nicht übertakten daher ist es mir nicht wichtig ob das Board es zulässt(auch wenn es ein K cpu ist)
Und was ist ein Schrott Netzteil? Worauf muss man da achten?


----------



## DasWurmi (21. Februar 2016)

850 Watt in dem Gebrauchten PC ? Was wollte der da versorgen !? 

Kommt eher auf eine modernere Plattform an. 
Das beQuiet! E10 wird hier so gut wie immer empfohlen, 
einfach ein grundsolides NT. 500W reichen hier dann überall hin.

Zur Mainboard-Austattung kann ich nur sagen:
Ansichtssachen. Man kann viel zur Ausstattung zählen.
Ordentlicher Soundchip, Usb-Ports, Kühlkörper, diverse Zusätze...
Die Frage ist nur, braucht man es ? Das sollte jeder selbst entscheiden können.


----------



## youbetterknow (21. Februar 2016)

mir gehts eher um peformance.
Und der Stromverbrauch sollte nicht eklatant sein (deshalb keine Radeon Karten). Ziehen die groößeren Netzteile den Strom immer oder nur wenn es gebraucht wird?
Sound und Anschlküsse sind mir nicht so wichtig.
Lautstärke der Lüfter is auch Nebensächlich.

Gibts sonst noch was zu bemängeln bei dem gebrauchten System ? Das trifft doch sonst meine Anforderungen sehr gut!?
Wenn man sich selbst einzelne Komponenten zusammenstellt würde man doch sicher über 1500€ komen !?


----------



## DasWurmi (21. Februar 2016)

Der Strom ist nicht konstant so hoch, klar. Sonst würde dein PC selbst im Idle ja immer die Leistung des NTs abrufen ^^.

Zum Stromverbrauch der Radeons gibt es hier drin ja bereits genug Diskussionen. Für mich wäre das kein Argument gegen eine 390,
vor allem nicht wenn du eine 980ti in Betracht ziehst. (250W vs. 275W). Klar hat die 390 nicht die Leistung der 980ti, aber die Begründung mit 
dem Verbrauch erschließt sich mir dann nicht ganz.


----------



## youbetterknow (21. Februar 2016)

DasWurmi schrieb:


> Der Strom ist nicht konstant so hoch, klar. Sonst würde dein PC selbst im Idle ja immer die Leistung des NTs abrufen ^^.
> 
> Zum Stromverbrauch der Radeons gibt es hier drin ja bereits genug Diskussionen. Für mich wäre das kein Argument gegen eine 390,
> vor allem nicht wenn du eine 980ti in Betracht ziehst. (250W vs. 275W). Klar hat die 390 nicht die Leistung der 980ti, aber die Begründung mit
> dem Verbrauch erschließt sich mir dann nicht ganz.



wie du schon sagst sind r390 und 980ti im stromverbrauch fast identisch, daher tendiere ich bei dem (für meine Augen) guten Preis für das gebrauchte System mit 980ti.

Oder bekommt hier jemand ein vergleichbares System mit nem guten i5, 16gb ddr4 ram, 980ti für ~1300€ hin?


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2016)

Kannst du nicht, weil die 980 Ti rund 700€ kostet.

Ich würde aber mal stark vermuten, dass du neben der SSD auch noch das Netzteil tauschen musst.
Dazu ist das Mainboard nicht so gut.
Ist halt immer so eine Sache. Ich würde mir ein System mit einer GTX 960 oder R9 380 kaufen und im Sommer oder Herbst dann schauen, was die neuen Karten leisten.


----------



## youbetterknow (21. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht, weil die 980 Ti rund 700€ kostet.
> 
> Ich würde aber mal stark vermuten, dass du neben der SSD auch noch das Netzteil tauschen musst.
> Dazu ist das Mainboard nicht so gut.
> Ist halt immer so eine Sache. Ich würde mir ein System mit einer GTX 960 oder R9 380 kaufen und im Sommer oder Herbst dann schauen, was die neuen Karten leisten.



Das Netzteil tauschen weil... ?
Es wurde für einen Skylake ein Z170 Board vorgeschlagen, das hat der, was passt daran nicht?


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2016)

Tja, Wenn da steht "Cooler Master 800 Watt Bronze" bedeutet das, dass das qualitativ wahrscheinlich nicht brauchbar ist.
Daher müsste man mal schauen, was das für ein Modell ist.
MSI eben. Gibt besseres.


----------



## youbetterknow (21. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, Wenn da steht "Cooler Master 800 Watt Bronze" bedeutet das, dass das qualitativ wahrscheinlich nicht brauchbar ist.
> Daher müsste man mal schauen, was das für ein Modell ist.
> MSI eben. Gibt besseres.



Sorry aber ich verstehts immer noch nicht. Klar es gibt IMMER was besseres, aber irgendwo muss man doch Abstriche machen.
Das Netzteil ist doch ausreichend, es kommt zur keinem Performanceverlust und hat auch nicht zu wenig Saft.

Wo ich keine Abstriche machen will ist CPU,Grafikkarte und RAM.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2016)

Schau nach, was das für ein Modell ist.


----------



## Jam4l (21. Februar 2016)

Also 1300€ mit i5 und 16gb plus 980ti ist schon möglich... Aber ich weiß nicht ob es vergleichbar ist weil ich nicht alles gelesen habe.
1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x SanDisk Plus  240GB, SATA (SDSSDA-240G-G25)
1 x Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 x Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98T015JBJ)
1 x ASRock Z170 Pro4S (90-MXGZY0-A0UAYZ)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119)
1 x BitFenix Nova schwarz (BFX-NOV-100-KKWSK-RP)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)

Preis:1292,45 
Aber das Gehäuse würde ich bei so einem System ersetzen und die SSD auch. Aber laufen würde es so durchaus.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Februar 2016)

Du willst also genau beim den Teil Abstriche machen, das deinen High End PC mit Strom versorgt?


----------



## youbetterknow (21. Februar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Du willst also genau beim den Teil Abstriche machen, das deinen High End PC mit Strom versorgt?



Ich dachte hier kommts nur darauf an dass genug Saft da ist. Ob es dann leise ist usw ist nur Komfort.
Oder was gibts noch für Punkte bei Netzteilen?




Jam4l schrieb:


> Also 1300€ mit i5 und 16gb plus 980ti ist schon möglich... Aber ich weiß nicht ob es vergleichbar ist weil ich nicht alles gelesen habe.
> 1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
> 1 x SanDisk Plus  240GB, SATA (SDSSDA-240G-G25)
> 1 x Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500)
> ...



Was spricht gegen das Gehäuse? Optisch oder Mängel?

Bei SSD les ich of die Samsung Evo, aber dann les ich auch wieder dass das nur Markteing ist. Hat das was mit SLC Cache zu tun? Auf was sollte man hier achten bzw welche 250GB SSDs sind denn zu empfehlen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2016)

youbetterknow schrieb:


> Ich dachte hier kommts nur darauf an dass genug Saft da ist. Ob es dann leise ist usw ist nur Komfort.
> Oder was gibts noch für Punkte bei Netzteilen?



Qualität.
Ohne das genaue Modell zu kennen, kann man nicht beurteilen, ob das Netzteil brauchbar ist.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Februar 2016)

Klar, das Netzteil soll Strom liefern, das ist der Sinn und Zweck. 
Aber moderne Hardware stellt andere Anforderungen an die Netzteile als Hardware von vor 3-4 Jahren. 
Deswegen wäre die Genaue Bezeichnung und das Alter des Netzteils nicht unbedeutend. Du kannst zwar ein 5 Jahre altes Billignetzteil nutzen, um moderne Oberklasse-Hardware zu betreiben, und es kann funktionieren. Die Frage ist aber wie lange. 
Gute Netzteile liefern die Wattzahl die auf der Packung steht, billige nicht. Da steht beim 50€ Netzteil 800W auf der Packung, aber in Wirklichkeit liefert es gar nicht so viel. Deswegen geben die Hersteller von den Grafikkarten auch so hohe Wattzahlen bei den Empfehlungen an. Damit die Karte auch mit den billigen Netzteilen sicher läuft. 
Wenn du genaueres über Netzteile erfahren willst, schau im Netzteil/Gehäuse-Bereich vorbei, dort gibts Leute die Netzteile auseinander nehmen und auch testen.
Hier sind halt hauptsächlich Enthusiasten unterwegs die bei der Hardware ungern Risiken oder Kompromisse eingehen. Deswegen wird auch oft und gerne das BQ E10 500W empfohlen, weil es gute Technik und einen leisen Betrieb bietet. Damit läuft halt auch ein OC System mit 980 ti + i7. 
Es gibt aber auch billigere Alternativen, die aber meist schlechtere Lüfter haben. 
Es lautes NT mag nicht so schlimm klingen, aber da der Lüfter meist ständig läuft und man so eine dauerhafte Geräuschquelle hat, kann es doch lästig werden. Kommt aber auf die Einzelperson an. Ich will keinen Krachmacher mehr.^^


----------



## youbetterknow (21. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Qualität.
> Ohne das genaue Modell zu kennen, kann man nicht beurteilen, ob das Netzteil brauchbar ist.



Coolmaster 850W RS-850-ESBA ATX12V EPS12V w/Active PFC


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2016)

Ach du schreck.
Das Teil ist 10 Jahre alt.


----------



## Jam4l (21. Februar 2016)

youbetterknow schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen das Gehäuse? Optisch oder Mängel?
> 
> Bei SSD les ich of die Samsung Evo, aber dann les ich auch wieder dass das nur Markteing ist. Hat das was mit SLC Cache zu tun? Auf was sollte man hier achten bzw welche 250GB SSDs sind denn zu empfehlen.



Optisch oder Mängel würde ich jetzt nicht sagen. Ich denke mir nur wenn ich schon vorhabe 1300 Auszugeben für einen doch relativ potenten PC dann ist ein u30 Euro Gehäuse doch irgendwie unpassend. Kann auch nur sein das ich da alleine bin mit dem Gedanken. Da sollte man dann doch etwas mehr investieren und etwas hochwertigeres nehmen. Z.b. ein Nanoxia Deep Silence oder was von Fractal Design (Define R5, Define S...). Die SSD kann man nehmen allerdings gibt es soweit ich weiß Unterschiede in der Geschwindigkeit abhängig von dem freien Platz auf der SSD. Aber ich sags mal so. Für knapp 60 Euro mehr hätte man ein durchaus gutes System und für knapp 100 mehr ein Top System mit guten Gehäuse, Guter SSD, Übertaktbaren Prozessor und etwas besser gekühltem MoBo der, wenn übertaktet wird, wichtiger ist als mit einem non-K Prozessor.


----------



## youbetterknow (21. Februar 2016)

Sprich die Basis hier ist gut:

Also 1300€ mit i5 und 16gb plus 980ti ist schon möglich... Aber ich weiß nicht ob es vergleichbar ist weil ich nicht alles gelesen habe.
1 x Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x SanDisk Plus 240GB, SATA (SDSSDA-240G-G25)
1 x Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 x Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98T015JBJ)
1 x ASRock Z170 Pro4S (90-MXGZY0-A0UAYZ)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119)
1 x BitFenix Nova schwarz (BFX-NOV-100-KKWSK-RP)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)

Preis:1292,45 

Nur noch die SSD und Gehäuse tauschen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2016)

Die SSD ist eher durchschnitt. Hier könnte man zur Samsung 850 Evo greifen.
Das Mainboard ist auch recht preisbewusst. Das Pro4 ist etwas besser.
Aber ansonsten ist das schon brauchbar und du hast eben die 980 Ti drin.


----------



## Jam4l (21. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die SSD ist eher durchschnitt. Hier könnte man zur Samsung 850 Evo greifen.
> Das Mainboard ist auch recht preisbewusst. Das Pro4 ist etwas besser.
> Aber ansonsten ist das schon brauchbar und du hast eben die 980 Ti drin.



SSD war sowieso zum Tausch offen Das Pro4 ist eigentlich das selbe MoBo wie das Pro4s (bin für Gegenbeweise offen). Der Unterschied beschränkt sich auf die schlechtere Kühlung (ist das denn wirklich relevant wenn nicht übertaktet wird und das MoBo nur wegen der Unterstützung von schnellen Ram genommen wird?) und drei Klinkenbuchsen (bei dem gleichen Soundchip doch auch nicht wirklich relevant oder aber doch?)

Edit1: Hab vergessen die womöglich hochwertigeren Caps zu erwähnen die ich genauso relevant wie die Kühlung sehe bei einem non-K Prozessor wenn ich ehrlich bin.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2016)

Schau dir mal die Kühlung des Pro4 an und dann die vom Pro4S.


----------



## Jam4l (21. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Kühlung des Pro4 an und dann die vom Pro4S.



Und du les doch mal was ich geschrieben hab 

Ich zitiere es extra nochmal für dich damit du ja nicht eine Seite zurückmusst und es diesmal vielleicht liest



Jam4l schrieb:


> SSD war sowieso zum Tausch offen Das Pro4 ist eigentlich das selbe MoBo wie das Pro4s (bin für Gegenbeweise offen). Der Unterschied beschränkt sich auf die schlechtere Kühlung (ist das denn wirklich relevant wenn nicht übertaktet wird und das MoBo nur wegen der Unterstützung von schnellen Ram genommen wird?) und drei Klinkenbuchsen (bei dem gleichen Soundchip doch auch nicht wirklich relevant oder aber doch?)
> 
> Edit1: Hab vergessen die womöglich hochwertigeren Caps zu erwähnen die ich genauso relevant wie die Kühlung sehe bei einem non-K Prozessor wenn ich ehrlich bin.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2016)

Wobei das für den 6500 eh unerheblich ist.
Bei non K CPUs würde ich ausschließlich auf die Ausstattung schauen. Der Rest ist egal.


----------



## Jam4l (21. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wobei das für den 6500 eh unerheblich ist.
> Bei non K CPUs würde ich ausschließlich auf die Ausstattung schauen. Der Rest ist egal.



Es scheint mir nicht so als hättest du es durchgelesen aber wenigstens siehst du es genauso wie ich Deshalb ist es auch schwachsinnig 15 Euro mehr zu zahlen um eine irrelevante bessere Kühlung zu haben Der Rest ist einfach gleich.

Edit1: SENPAI BEACHTE MICH


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2016)

Wobei ich immer das bessere Board kaufen würde.
Den billigen Schrott kann Asrock behalten. 

Wobei -- Asrock?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jam4l (21. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wobei ich immer das bessere Board kaufen würde.
> Den billigen Schrott kann Asrock behalten.
> 
> Wobei -- Asrock?
> ...



Naja so schlecht sind se wirklich ned und das Problem ist das Asus bei günstigen Modellen wirklich Zuwenig Anschluss Möglichkeiten bietet (im Rahmen der 25 Euro Cashback Aktion verschmerzter aber jetzt..) und das ProGaming z.B. immer wieder mit Innkompatibilität mit 3200er Ram aufgetrumpft ist bleibt letztendlich nur noch Gigabyte übrig oder MSI, wobei MSI auch nicht grad das wahre ist wegen der Lüftersteuerung usw. Und ein Gigabyte Board kostet nunmal auch mehr...


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2016)

Sag es doch, wie es ist.
Im Prinzip sind alle Boards für den Eimer. Man muss halt den Dreck vom Schrott trennen und den Murks beiseite schieben.


----------



## Jam4l (21. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sag es doch, wie es ist.
> Im Prinzip sind alle Boards für den Eimer. Man muss halt den Dreck vom Schrott trennen und den Murks beiseite schieben.



Zusammenfassend trifft dein Kommentar genau das gemeinte haha


----------



## youbetterknow (22. Februar 2016)

Ok dann werde ich wohl zwischen 2 Otionen wählen, einer mit GTX 970 als Übergang bis Polaris/Pascal ~900€ oder mit einer längerfristigen Löstung 980 ti ~1200€.

Grundstock wäre dann ein i5 6500 mit 16gb ddr4 ram + akzeptables Board, 250GB SSD + 1TB Datengrab und be quiet E10 NT.

Warum werden hier oft direkt Warenkörbe zu mindfactory angegeben? Größte Auswahl oder besten Preise? Gibts Alternativen mit günstigerem Zusammenbau (100€ bei mindfactory)

Nehme gern für beide Optionen fertige Warenkörbe zum eintüten


----------



## Jam4l (22. Februar 2016)

youbetterknow schrieb:


> Ok dann werde ich wohl zwischen 2 Otionen wählen, einer mit GTX 970 als Übergang bis Polaris/Pascal ~900€ oder mit einer längerfristigen Löstung 980 ti ~1200€.
> 
> Grundstock wäre dann ein i5 6500 mit 16gb ddr4 ram + akzeptables Board, 250GB SSD + 1TB Datengrab und be quiet E10 NT.
> 
> ...



Also eigentlich wird meistens die komplette Konfi bei Geizhals erstellt und der TE (in diesem Fall du) kannst selber entscheiden wo du was bestellt. 

Allerdings muss man sagen das Mindfactory fast immer den besten Preis bietet und mit "Midnight Shopping" entfallen auch die VK. 

Zum Thema Zusammenbau gibt es durchaus eine billigere Alternative. Nennt sich Geduld, YouTube und Ärmel hochkrempeln und selber anpacken Aber ernsthaft es ist wirklich leicht und mit Videos ist es auch für den Laien machbar. Wenn wirklich gibt es auch hier eine Liste mit Nutzern die sich bereit erklären mit dir deinen PC zusammenzubauen.


----------



## youbetterknow (22. Februar 2016)

youbetterknow schrieb:


> Ok dann werde ich wohl zwischen 2 Otionen wählen, einer mit GTX 970 als Übergang bis Polaris/Pascal ~900€ oder mit einer längerfristigen Löstung 980 ti ~1200€.
> 
> Grundstock wäre dann ein i5 6500 mit 16gb ddr4 ram + akzeptables Board, 250GB SSD + 1TB Datengrab und be quiet E10 NT.
> 
> ...




Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151 BOX € 197,89*

1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s€ 46,15*

250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (MZ-75E250B/EU)€ 79,51*

8GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit € 53,12*   (Das Dual Kit hat schon 2x 8GB!?!?)

6144MB MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)€ 676,91*

ASRock Z170 Pro4S Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail € 100,35*

EKL Ben Nevis Tower Kühler € 21,98*

BitFenix Nova mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz € 34,85*

500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold 	€ 93,34*

LG Electronics CH12NS30 Blu-ray Combo SATA intern schwarz Retail 	€ 53,74*


€ 1.357,84



so in die Richtung? Kann ich noch 100-200€ wo rausholen ohne viel Qualität zu verlieren?


----------



## flotus1 (22. Februar 2016)

Das ist schon ziemlich minimalistisch, ohne Abstriche bei der Leistung geht das kaum billiger.
Du könntest dich höchstens fragen ob es für deine ursprünglich formulierten Anforderungen unbedingt eine GTX 980TI sein muss. Mit etwas günstigeren Grafikkarten die ein besseres Preis-Leistungsverhältnis haben lässt es sich auch ganz gut zocken.


----------



## youbetterknow (23. Februar 2016)

Weiß denn keiner mehr Alternativen zu Mindfacrory die einen Zusammenbau anbieten? Mindfactory mit 100€ ist schon krass, möchte aber nicht selbst zusammenbauen.

Am besten immer noch mit direktem Warenkorb zum direkt bestellen


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Alternate baut auch zusammen, kostet aber ähnlich.


----------



## flotus1 (23. Februar 2016)

Bau dir die gleiche Konfig bei Hardwareversand zusammen, die verlangen nur 30€ für den Zusammenbau.
Du wirst allerdings feststellen dass die Ersparnis durch die höheren Preise wieder ausgeglichen wird.
Entweder zahlen oder selber machen.


----------



## youbetterknow (23. Februar 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Bau dir die gleiche Konfig bei Hardwareversand zusammen, die verlangen nur 30€ für den Zusammenbau.
> Du wirst allerdings feststellen dass die Ersparnis durch die höheren Preise wieder ausgeglichen wird.
> Entweder zahlen oder selber machen.



PC Konfigurator - PC gunstig zusammenstellen auf hardwareversand.de

HV20IS08DE	Intel Core I5-6600 Box, Sockel 1151	220,99 €
HV1142RJDE	ASRock Z170 Pro4S	101,99 €
HV30AP59DE	Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - AMD/Intel	24,99 €
HV20GX44DE	16GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz, DDR4-3200, CL16-16-16-36 (2 x 8GB)	102,99 €
HV203H19DE	Nanoxia Deep Silence Two Anthracite, ohne Netzteil	71,99 €
HVR600P0DE	be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 10 600W	97,99 €
HV1048TIDE	MSI GeForce GTX 980Ti 6GD5 V1, 6GB GDDR5	663,99 €
HV13SB71DE	Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s	48,99 €
HV12SE82DE	Samsung SSD 850 EVO SATA 6Gb/s 250 GB	78,99 €
HV207AT0DE	ASUS BC-12D2HT/BLK/B Bulk Silent	57,99 €
HVZPCDE	Rechner - Zusammenbau	29,99 €

Gesamtpreis: 1.500,89 €  +30€ Zusammenbau.

puuuuh :/


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Das 500 Watt E10 reicht.


----------



## youbetterknow (24. Februar 2016)

ich tendiere zur Option 1, mit nem i5 6500, 16gb ddr4 ram, 250er ssd, und ner übergangs grafikkarte die wohl auch für VR am Anfang taugt wie die r9 390x oder eine GTX mit 4GB.

Falls jemand so ein System loswerden will bitte melden.
Ansonsten wirds wohl was von Mindfactory.


----------



## youbetterknow (27. Februar 2016)

Ich schwanke noch zwischen 2 Varianten, fall jemand bei der Grundkonfiguration(DeepSilence3, 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM, EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2, ASRock Z170 Pro4S, 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit,  250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5",  1000GB Seagate HDD, Standard Laufwerk + Zusammenbau/Test) noch Verbesserungen hat her damit 

Variante 1 mit i7 6700k mit 980ti   ~1550€  Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Variante 2 mit i6 6500 mit R9 390 ~ 1150€  Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


Oder wäre eine Kombination mit dem schlechteren 6500 Prozessor mit den 980ti als Kompromiss denkbar? Sollte schon zukunfssicher sein.

p.s. Ändern sich Warenkörbe falls Komponenten teurer/billiger werden?


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2016)

Nimm doch den 6700k und die GTX 960 und im Sommer wechselst du dann auf die neue Generation.


----------



## youbetterknow (27. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nimm doch den 6700k und die GTX 960 und im Sommer wechselst du dann auf die neue Generation.



Die GTX960 is nur 100€ günstiger, aber um einiges schlechter als die R9 390 oder? Vor allem mit den 8GB  der 390 wäre man länger flexibel, den im Sommer kommen sicher erst die Topmodelle von Pascal/Polaris, bis da was Preis/Leistungstechnisch vernünftiges kommt, wird man sicher bis Anfang 2017 warten müssen!?


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2016)

Im Sommer kommen die Performance Modelle.
Die Top Modelle kommen erst 2017.


----------



## youbetterknow (27. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Im Sommer kommen die Performance Modelle.
> Die Top Modelle kommen erst 2017.



Ok danke, ich dachte Performance steht für Leistung...  Wusste nicht dass das Preis/Leistungs Wording ist.

Aber zurück zu gtx960 vs r9390 laut pcgh AMD Radeon R9 39X, R9 39 und R9 38 im Test: GTX 98/97/96 in Bedrangnis? Indexbench hat die 390 ~50% mehr Leistung als die gtx960, die 100€ Aufpreis lohnen sich doch stark vor allem die 8GB VRAM !? Selbst wenn es nur eine Übergangslösung wäre.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2016)

Die 970 und 980 sind die Performance Modelle.
Also Leistung im Bezug zur Leistungsaufnahme.
Die Nachfolger der 970/980 kommen im Sommer.

Die R9 390 ist natürlich stärker, musst du wissen, ob du sie kaufen willst und ob du sie brauchst.


----------



## youbetterknow (27. Februar 2016)

youbetterknow schrieb:


> Ich schwanke noch zwischen 2 Varianten, fall jemand bei der Grundkonfiguration(DeepSilence3, 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM, EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2, ASRock Z170 Pro4S, 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit,  250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5",  1000GB Seagate HDD, Standard Laufwerk + Zusammenbau/Test) noch Verbesserungen hat her damit
> 
> Variante 1 mit i7 6700k mit 980ti   ~1550€  Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
> 
> ...




Grundkombo ist aber ok?! Oder gibts da noch was spürbar besseres für ein wenig mehr Geld? Oder was fast gleich starkes für spürbar weniger Geld?


----------



## DasWurmi (27. Februar 2016)

Den Intel Core i6 kenn ich noch gar nicht,
würd ich auf jeden Fall mal testen ! ^^

Ne Spaß, die Grundkonfiguration ist schwer in Ordnung.
Wie wär´s mit einem 6700k und einer r9 390 ?
Im Sommer dann eine Graka der neuen Generation kaufen und dann hast du da ne gut Basis.


----------



## youbetterknow (27. Februar 2016)

also ich denke ich werde auf r9 390 gehen.
Die Frage ist jetzt nur noch ob i5 6500 oder i5 6600k oder i7 6700k. Ich denke immer noch der i5 6500 reicht, aber wie sieht das in 1-2 Jahren aus, wird der Abstand zum i7 6700k dann größer wenn die Anwendungen darauf optimiert sind?


----------



## DasWurmi (27. Februar 2016)

youbetterknow schrieb:


> aber wie sieht das in 1-2 Jahren aus, wird der Abstand zum i7 6700k dann größer wenn die Anwendungen darauf optimiert sind?



Fragen wir doch mal die Kristallkugel.


Frage ob 6500 oder 6600k ist ganz einfach: Übertakten oder nicht ?

Wenn du dir einen 6700k leisten willst, dann tu es. Ob die Kluft zwischen 6600k und dem eben Benannten dann größer wird, kann dir keiner sagen.
VERMUTLICH würdest du aber unter DX12 einen Vorteil haben, da mehr Threads. Übertakten lassen sich ja beide.


----------



## youbetterknow (27. Februar 2016)

DasWurmi schrieb:


> Fragen wir doch mal die Kristallkugel.
> 
> 
> Frage ob 6500 oder 6600k ist ganz einfach: Übertakten oder nicht ?
> ...



Eigentlich will ich nicht übertakten, der 6700k hat ja schon einen hohen Grundtakt. Aber falls ich es in ein paar Jahren benötigen sollte, könnte ich es dann (der Alpenföhne Brocken 2 reicht dafür?).


----------



## DasWurmi (27. Februar 2016)

Für ein bisschen Zusatztakt schon, um den Prozi ans Limit zu treiben eher nicht


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2016)

youbetterknow schrieb:


> also ich denke ich werde auf r9 390 gehen.
> Die Frage ist jetzt nur noch ob i5 6500 oder i5 6600k oder i7 6700k. Ich denke immer noch der i5 6500 reicht, aber wie sieht das in 1-2 Jahren aus, wird der Abstand zum i7 6700k dann größer wenn die Anwendungen darauf optimiert sind?



Nein. Es ist die gleiche Architektur.
Wenn der i5 am Ende ist, reißt der i7 nichts mehr.


----------



## youbetterknow (28. Februar 2016)

Einer sagt man hat mit dem 6700er wahrscheinlich in Zukunft Vorteile, der nächste sagt schon das Gegenteil :/ Also wohl wirklich sehr spekulativ. Sind halt 200€ vs 350€ zwischen i5 6500 und i7 6700k.
Und wieviel machen eigentlich die Taktraten beim RAM aus? Also 2133/2600/300/3200 ? 
Braucht man die Z Borads nur zum Übertakten?


----------



## DasWurmi (28. Februar 2016)

Soll ja nur heißen dass, wenn der i5 nicht´s mehr reißt, bringt der i7 auch nicht mehr allzu viel mehr. 
Ich würd die Wahl also auf 6500 (kein Übertakten) oder 6600k (mit Übertakten) auslegen.

Die Taktraten machen nicht viel aus, eher die Ram-Menge. Bis zu nem bestimmten Punkt lohnen sich 
die höheren Ram-Taktraten aber, weil sie nur einen lächerlichen Aufpreis kosten. (Teilweise 2€ von 2133 zu 2400)

Die Z-Boards zum Übertakten, für schnelleren Ram und mehr PCI-e Lanes. 
Wenn du den 6500 nimmst, dann nimm ein H-Board. Nur wegen dem schnelleren Ram rentiert sich ein Z-Board eigentich nicht.


----------



## youbetterknow (28. Februar 2016)

Hab aber schon gelesen, dass Z Boards von ASRock oder Asus Probleme mit 3200er Ram haben, stimmt das?


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2016)

Pech kannst du immer haben. Würde das nicht so auf die Goldwaage legen.


----------



## youbetterknow (29. Februar 2016)

Also ich werd dann wohl auf ein i5 6500 gehen mit ne Sapphire r9 390. Dazu bequiet 500W NT, 250GB SSD + 1TB HDD, und 16GB DDR4 Ram, Nanoxia Deep Silent 3(Da passt die gfroße r9 390 rein?), Standard DVD Brenner.

Bin nur noch überfragt welches Board und RAM Takt dann reicht. OC werd ich wohl nicht machen.

Und ich werde wohl einen neuen Bildschirm min 25" nehmen, höher wie FULL HD (das kann die r9 390 ja bestimmt). 

Bitte um Vorschläge bei mindfactory. Sollte dann wohl so bei ~1400 landen


----------



## youbetterknow (29. Februar 2016)

youbetterknow schrieb:


> Also ich werd dann wohl auf ein i5 6500 gehen mit ne Sapphire r9 390. Dazu bequiet 500W NT, 250GB SSD + 1TB HDD, und 16GB DDR4 Ram, Nanoxia Deep Silent 3(Da passt die gfroße r9 390 rein?), Standard DVD Brenner.
> 
> Bin nur noch überfragt welches Board und RAM Takt dann reicht. OC werd ich wohl nicht machen.
> 
> ...



werde wohl wegen gering Aufpreis doch zum 6600k wechseln und einer 500GB SSD
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Sollte dann noch ein besserer Lüfter/Board her oder ist das für geringfügiges OC ok? Und ist der Monitor ok?


----------



## DasWurmi (29. Februar 2016)

Würde schon nochmal etwas in´s Board investieren.
Sowas hier z.B.
ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual

MSI Z170A Krait Gaming Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel

Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel

Sollten 3 vernünftige Boards sein. Geschmackssache welches man nimmt. An dem sollte es ja dann auch nicht mehr scheitern ^^.
Für "geringes" Overclocking reicht aber auch dein bereits ausgewähltes Board.

Als Lüfter kann man den Brocken locker lassen, vllt. noch die PCGH-Version, damit das ganze ein bisschen leiser läuft:

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition Tower


----------



## youbetterknow (1. März 2016)

Hab mir mal den OC HowTo durchgelesen und bin nun am rückrudern. Werde kein OC machen, d.h. ich werde zun i5 6500 greifen.

Im Moment sieht es so aus:

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Passt das generell zusammen?
Gibts noch was bessres fürs gleiche Geld? Oder kann ich noch Komponenten tauschen und ein wenig mit dem Preis runter kommen? (Btw hier wird oft die crucial ssd der samsung evo vorgezogen, warum?)


----------



## Leob12 (1. März 2016)

Hast das DS3 einen 3,5" Schacht? Wenn nicht einfach einen externen Card Reader. Mit dem i5-6500 könntest du einen kleineren Kühler nehmen, aber sonst passt die Zusammenstellung.


----------



## flotus1 (1. März 2016)

Hier die Gut&Günstig-Version deines Warenkorbes, natürlich mit leichten Abstrichen bei der Qualität: Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
Das mit dem 3,5" Cardreader wird mit diesem Gehäuse wirklich nicht funktionieren. Nimm lieber einen Externen für USB 3.0.


----------



## youbetterknow (1. März 2016)

Ok das mit dem Cardreader nehm ich raus.
Die Version von flotus1 ist nicht mal 100€ günstiger(der Zusammenbau für 100€ fehlt), dafür aber schlechteres NT, RAM,Board. Das sind mir die 100€ schon Wert.

Was ist denn mit meiner Frage zum Unterschied zwischen der SSDs CrucialMX und SamsungEvo?

Ich weiß, Links zu fertigen System sind nicht so der Hit und ich habe bei diesem hier noch angefragt welche Grafikkarte es genau ist, und was 3200er RAM und ein BeQuiet E10 NT extra kosten würden.
Aber im Grunde ist das ganz solide?!?
GamerPC, Intel I7 67  K(4x4.2Ghz),16GB DDR4, 1TB HDD, 6GB GTX98 TI | eBay


----------



## DasWurmi (1. März 2016)

Wenn ich schon "850 Watt Markennetzteil" lese...


----------



## flotus1 (1. März 2016)

Wie solide das ist? Ein gewerblicher Verkäufer packt für 1400€ einen I7 und eine GTX 980 TI rein.
Wie es um die Qualität der restlichen Komponenten bestellt ist lässt sich anhand des Gehäuses abschätzen: Cooltek X5 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
Ein 25€-Pappkarton.
Echten Support brauchst du von so einem Anbieter auch nicht zu erwarten.
Wenn dir die Qualität meiner Zusammenstellung nicht ausreichend war brauchst du dir über solche Angebote wirklich keine Gedanken zu machen.

Gleiches Thema SSDs: die 850 Evo und die MX 200 sind bewährte Qualität, ähnlich wie das BeQuiet Straight Power E10. Du kannst vielleicht 5 Euro sparen wenn du einen anderen Anbieter nimmst. Aber wenn dir bei den restlichen Komponenten 100€ Ersparnis keine Kompromisse wert waren solltest du auch bei der SSD keine Kompromisse eingehen.

Nur aus Spass: So in etwa sieht der Warenkorb des Ebay-Angebotes aus : Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## youbetterknow (1. März 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Wie solide das ist? Ein gewerblicher Verkäufer packt für 1400€ einen I7 und eine GTX 980 TI rein.
> Wie es um die Qualität der restlichen Komponenten bestellt ist lässt sich anhand des Gehäuses abschätzen: Cooltek X5 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
> Ein 25€-Pappkarton.
> Echten Support brauchst du von so einem Anbieter auch nicht zu erwarten.
> ...



du wolltest mir mit deinem ersten Warenkorb nur zeigen, dass es sich nicht lohnt  
Denke mein Warenkorb ist mittlerweile sehr gut Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von.

Also ob CrucialMx oder SamsungEvo ist gar kein Unterschied?
Was wäre denn das nächste bessere zum DeepSilence3?
Und wenn ich kein OC möchte, kann ich dann auf ein anderes Board gehen, was andere Features hat und gleich viel kostet?
i7 6770 statt i5 6500 spar ich mir, die 100€ sind das sicher nicht wert.


----------



## flotus1 (1. März 2016)

Nein, mit meinem ersten Warenkorb wollte ich dir zeigen wie du noch ein wenig einsparen kannst ohne auf Leistung zu verzichten und trotzdem mit qualitativ ausreichenden Komponenten.


----------



## youbetterknow (2. März 2016)

Also ob CrucialMx oder SamsungEvo ist gar kein Unterschied?
Was wäre denn das nächste bessere zum DeepSilence3?
Und wenn ich kein OC möchte, kann ich dann auf ein anderes Board gehen, was andere Features hat und gleich viel kostet?
i7 6770 statt i5 6500 spar ich mir, die 100€ sind das sicher nicht wert. 

keiner hat Antworten?


----------



## DasWurmi (2. März 2016)

Geschmackssache welche SSD du nimmst, beide gut.
Als Alternative zum DS3 könntest du dir mal die Gehäuse von Fractal ansehen.
Ohne OC reicht ein H-Board. Die Ausstattung ist deswegen aber meist nicht besser. (minimal)


----------



## youbetterknow (2. März 2016)

DasWurmi schrieb:


> Geschmackssache welche SSD du nimmst, beide gut.
> Als Alternative zum DS3 könntest du dir mal die Gehäuse von Fractal ansehen.
> Ohne OC reicht ein H-Board. Die Ausstattung ist deswegen aber meist nicht besser. (minimal)



Fractal Define R5 gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz  ~100€
BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz ~55€ wie ist das gegegenüber dem DeepSilence3?
Die Sapphire r9 390 passt in alle 3 Gehäuse ?! ist ja doch sehr lang.

MSI H110M PRO-VD Intel H110 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 mATX Retail  ~55€    so ein H Board ?


----------



## DasWurmi (2. März 2016)

Das Fractal ist gut, keine Frage.
Das Shinobi wird auch gut und gern empfohlen, bleibt Geschmackssache.

In die Drei sollte die 390 auf jeden Fall passen.

So sehr würd ich dann am Board auch wieder nicht sparen.
Eher sowas hier: Gigabyte GA-H170-HD3 Intel H170 So.1151 Dual Channel


----------



## youbetterknow (2. März 2016)

DasWurmi schrieb:


> Das Fractal ist gut, keine Frage.
> Das Shinobi wird auch gut und gern empfohlen, bleibt Geschmackssache.
> 
> In die Drei sollte die 390 auf jeden Fall passen.
> ...



Das kostet ja soviel wie das AsRock Z pro4s, was kann das besser?  Sonst würde ich doch zum Z Board tendieren.


----------



## DasWurmi (2. März 2016)

Ist einfach eine solidere Basis. Bessere Kühlkörper, allgemein etwas hochwertigere Ausstattung. Für ein System mit 6500 und 390 würde ich da jetzt auch nicht jeden Cent sparen.


----------



## youbetterknow (3. März 2016)

es geht mir nicht nur ums sparen, ich will nur keine unnötigen Komponenten kaufen siehe Z Board.
Dann lieber ein besseres H Board, falls das mit nem dd4 3200er RAM keine Probleme hat. Was ist denn eine höherwertige Ausstattung bei Boards? 
Wenn ich schon auf Polaris/Pascal schiele habe ich mit dem H Board auch keine Nachteile gegenüber den Z Boards?

Ich werde mir wohl die HDD als Datengrab sparen und die 50€ in eine 500GB Samsung Evo SSD stecken statt 250GB.

Gibts bei den Onlineshops v.a. Mindfactroy an WEs niedrigere Preise? Oder ist das alles ziemlich gleichbleibend? Midnightshopping kenne ich schone um Versandkosten zu sparen.


----------



## DasWurmi (3. März 2016)

Wenn du 3200er Ram verwenden willst, dann nimm ein Z-Board. Dann hast du auch sicher keine Probleme.

Das mit den niedrigeren Preisen wär mir nie aufgefallen.


----------



## Leob12 (3. März 2016)

DasWurmi schrieb:


> Wenn du 3200er Ram verwenden willst, dann nimm ein Z-Board. Dann hast du auch sicher keine Probleme.
> 
> Das mit den niedrigeren Preisen wär mir nie aufgefallen.


Asus Boards haben da anscheinend Probleme mit so hoch getaktetem RAM.


----------



## youbetterknow (5. März 2016)

Schwanke immer noch zwischen einer soliden Version mit R9 390 oder ein abgespeckten(i5 statt i7, H statt Z Board, 2133Ram statt 3200) Version dafür mit 980ti:

R9390:  Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von   ~1350€

980 Ti:   Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von      ~1500€

Taugt die abgespeckte Version mit dem billigen Board? Da die GPU das wichtigste ist, sollte ich damit trotzdem mehr Performance haben als mit dem i7 oder?


----------



## youbetterknow (6. März 2016)

hallo? :/


----------



## DeepXtreme (6. März 2016)

ich würde den gesunden Mix aus den 2Konfigs vorschlagen.
GTX980, je nachdem i5 oder i7-CPU ohne OC "K", ein ordentliches Board wie Gigabyte Z170-HD3P (ca.112€) damit das Strommanagement gut abgesichert ist, kein OC-RAM oder nur geringfügig auf 2666, ein kleinerer CPU-Kühler, usw..
Die 4GB-VRAM der GTX980 stellen derzeit kein grösseres Problem dar, da NV allgemein besser mit Ressourcen umgehen kann. 
Nur wenn irgendwas Richtung VR planst, wäre max. Leistung einer "TI"-Modell wichtig.

Edit: ...und wenn es noch etwas hergibt, ein ordentliches 80+Gold Netzteil 550-600W, damit man bedenkenlos alle erdenklichen Komponenten nachrüsten und vorzeitige Alterung/Verschleiss-Schäden ausschliessen kann.  Wahlspruch: "Kauf gesunden Strom ein, damit alle etwas davon haben!"


----------



## DasWurmi (6. März 2016)

Aus P/L-Sicht ist eine 980 absolut nicht empfehlenswert. Entweder eine 390 oder gleiche eine 980ti


----------



## youbetterknow (6. März 2016)

DasWurmi schrieb:


> Aus P/L-Sicht ist eine 980 absolut nicht empfehlenswert. Entweder eine 390 oder gleiche eine 980ti



die 980 hab ich auch ausgeschlossen, deswegen meine 2 Konfigs mit 390 oder 980ti.

Warte immer noch auf Antworten hierauf:



youbetterknow schrieb:


> Schwanke immer noch zwischen einer soliden Version mit R9 390 oder ein abgespeckten(i5 statt i7, H statt Z Board, 2133Ram statt 3200) Version dafür mit 980ti:
> 
> R9390:  Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von   ~1350€
> 
> ...




p.s. habe in den RAM Mythen Thread gelesen, dass die hohen Taktraten aber auch hohes CL gar nicht so gut sind, besser auf 2400er Ram gehen ?!


----------



## DasWurmi (6. März 2016)

Der Sprung von 2133 auf 2400 ist am Größten. Darüber tut sich nicht mehr viel.

Ist ein Warten auf die neuen Generationen auch möglich? 

Ich würd persönlich würde im Moment preislich nicht weiter als eine 390 gehen, wenn ich eine neue GPU kaufen würde.

Ich bleib dabei, Für ein 1500€ kann man doch mehr als 50€ für ein Board ausgeben, oder ... ?


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2016)

DasWurmi schrieb:


> Ich bleib dabei, Für ein 1500€ kann man doch mehr als 50€ für ein Board ausgeben, oder ... ?



Absolut.
Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, den i7 mit samt guten Z170 Board kaufen -- wie das maximus Ranger -- und 3200er rAM.
Dazu dann eine GTx 960 oder AMD R9 380.
Reicht beides für Full HD aus und im Laufe des Jahres kann dann auf die neuen Karten gewechselt werden.


----------



## flotus1 (6. März 2016)

youbetterknow schrieb:


> die 980 hab ich auch ausgeschlossen, deswegen meine 2 Konfigs mit 390 oder 980ti.
> 
> Warte immer noch auf Antworten hierauf:
> 
> ...



Die Sache mit den Latenzen wird gerne falsch verstanden.
Tatsächlich hat DDR4-3200 CL16 niedrigere Latenzen als DDR3-1600 CL9. Man muss die angegebene Latenz noch durch die Frequenz teilen um die tatsächliche Latenz zu bekommen. Deshalb muss man nur wegen "höherer" Latenzen nicht vor schnellerem RAM zurückschrecken.
Ich wäre auch dafür dass du erstmal einen soliden Unterbau mit schnellem Prozessor schaffst und gegebenenfalls bei der Grafikkarte sparst. Die wird das einzige sein was man in den nächsten 5 Jahren aufrüsten muss. Und zwar egal wie viel du jetzt dafür ausgibst.


----------



## youbetterknow (6. März 2016)

Ok dann wohl doch die r9 390.  i5 6500 oder i7 6700k bin ich immer noch unschlüssig.

âber warum den 3200er ram? mit den hohen CLs ist der doch sinnfrei, oder interpreiere ich den Ram Mythen Thread falsch? Oder war das nur auf DDR3 bezogen und DDR4 ist anders?

Beim Board würd ich mich noch zu nem guten Z Board durchringen, aber ich sehe die Vorteile nicht.


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2016)

Höherer RAM Takt ist immer besser als geringere Latenzen.
Und da Skylake Dual Channel hat, bringt schneller RAM hier noch etwas. Bei Quad Channel kann man sich schnelleren RAM sparen.


----------



## youbetterknow (6. März 2016)

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Sprich so? Mich ziehts immer noch ein wenig zum i7 6700 :/ Aber die meisten sagen i5 6500 reicht vollkommen. Also ich bin kein FPS Junki, der Prozessor Board RAM soll einfach nur 5 Jahre rum halten und VR tauglich sein.


----------



## Icedaft (6. März 2016)

Wenn Du aus 3 Legosteinen einen Turm bauen kannst - spare Dir die 100€ für den Zusammenbau und stecke das Geld in ein besseres MB und Gehöuse.


----------



## youbetterknow (6. März 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wenn Du aus 3 Legosteinen einen Turm bauen kannst - spare Dir die 100€ für den Zusammenbau und stecke das Geld in ein besseres MB und Gehöuse.



bitte auf meine Fragen eingehen, habe schon mehrfach erwähnt, dass ich das System von mindfactory zusammen bauen lassen will, das steht fest.


----------



## youbetterknow (10. März 2016)

Neue Anforderung:

Hallo zusammen,

zuerst mal der Fragenkatalog:

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
~1000 für PC und bei Monitor bin ich mir noch unsicher in welche Richtung es geht deswegen Preisrahmen hier schlecht aber mind 200€

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )
Nein alles vorhanden, nur Desktop + Monitor (08/15 2.0 Boxen kommen dazu aber meistens Headset)

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Eigenbau (evtl von Mindfactory zusammenbauen/testen lassen)

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)
Nein (nur evtl 700GB Datengrab)

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?
ProLite B2409HDS - iiyama 24" FullHD Physikalische Auflösung Full HD 1080p, 1920 x 1080 ( 2.1 megapixel) Horizontalfrequenz 24 - 81 KHz Vertikalfrequenz 55 - 75 Hz 16 : 9
Ich bin mir hier nicht sicher ob ich auf einen WGHQ/4K gehen soll oder auf einen 144Hz Full HD, größe sollte mindestens 24" sein

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?
Virtual Reality mit OculusRift/HTC Vive,Heroes of the Storm,Starcraft2,CS GO

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?
500GB SSD angedacht

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)
Nein kein OC, wenn dann nur ganz simples für Dummys da ich hier keine Erfahrung habe

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)
Design ist mir unwichtig

Möchte einen soliden Rechner mit guten Komponenten, nicht im HighEnd Bereich aber auch nicht LowBudget. Preis Leistung sollte stimmen.
Wichtig ist auch, dass er ein wenig über den Mindestanforderungen für die neuen VR Brillen liegt.
Ich denke mit der R9 390 kann ich mal mit VR starten, im Herbst werde ich dann evtl auf Pascal/Polaris umsteigen.

Beim Monitor brauche ich Beratung, denn ich bin mir nicht sicher in welche Richtung WGHQ/4K/FullHD@144Hz gehen sollte.
Ich denke für 4K Montitor braucht man extrem Leistung, da reicht die R9 390 nicht aber was ist mit Hinblick auf Pascal/Polaris?
Ich bin kein Pro Zocker, also weiß ich auch nicht ob ich 144Hz benötige.
Oder soll ich meinen ProLite B2409HDS - iiyama 24" FullHD noch behalten und der Umstieg lohnt noch nicht?
Bitte um Vorschläge.


Jetzt meine Grundkonfiguration ohne Monitor:

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151 BOX € 199,85*
ASRock Z170 Pro4S Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail€ 102,31*
8192MB Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro inkl. Backplate Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)€ 329,75*
16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit€ 86,85*
500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold€ 93,06*
Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil anthrazit€ 71,52*
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 Tower Kühler€ 38,40*
500GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (MZ-75E500B/EU)€ 147,53*
LG Electronics GH24NSC0 DVD-RW SATA intern schwarz Bulk€ 15,53*
Logitech S120 OEM 2.0 System 2,3W RMS schwarz 2.0 Boxen € 13,49

Hier lande ich mit 1100€ ein wenig über meinem Budget, wo könnte ich noch sparen ohne wirklich Qualität/Leistung zu verlieren?
Falls leichtes OC für Dummys mittlerweile einfach ist, würde ich evtl auch den i5 6600k in Betracht ziehen, was die Sache aber ja noch teurer macht - würde das am Board/Kühler was ändern?


----------



## Icedaft (10. März 2016)

Abgesehen von den "Brüllwürfeln" sieht das Ganze schon recht gut aus.

Du könntest ein H-Board und langsameren RAM nehmen, das spart vielleicht noch mal 10-20€.
Als CPU-Kühler würde es auch ein EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland tun, ebenfalls nochmal 16€ gespart.
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 13,20€


----------



## youbetterknow (10. März 2016)

youbetterknow schrieb:


> Neue Anforderung:
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ...



habe gesehen der i5 6600k ist nicht viel treurer, ich denke ich werde mein Budget auf 1100 aufstocken für den Rechner, passt dann besser zum Z Board und 3200er RAM.
sieht dann jetzt so aus Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
Der Brocken 2 reicht für den 6600K für mäßiges OC? Oder sollte ich hier noch 10€ in was anderes investieren?!

Bräuchte aber noch dringend Hilfe beim Monitor!


----------



## Icedaft (10. März 2016)

Beim Monitor ist die Frage ob Du eher Grafikhure oder FPS-Junkie(CS-Go) bist. Bei ersteren wäre der Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland eine gute Wahl, bei letzterem eher ein FHD-144Hz-Monitor.


----------



## mad-onion (10. März 2016)

Wenn du deinen FullHD-Monitor behätst und im Laufe des Jahres auf die neue Generation umsteigen möchtest, sollte auch eine R9 380X genügen.
Nimmst du die hier, sparst du fast 100€ und hast obendrein die schnellste 380x von allen.  Was den Ram angeht, solltest du mal auf der Herstellerseite des Mainboards einen Bilck in den Supportbereich der erkorenen Hauptplatine wagen und dir mal die Ram-Kompatiblitätsliste ansehen. Vorzugsweise solltest du dann ein Kit aus jener Liste aussuchen, um von vornherein möglichen Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Das habe ich aber schonmal für dich erledigt, du findest sie hier.
Such dir in der ersten Spalte die gewünschte Frequenz und Kapazität aus und schau nach, was davon bei MF auf Lager und bezahlbar ist, wenn die den Rechner zusammenbauen sollen, wird das wohl besser sein wenn sie den Ram auch führen und lavorrätig haben.


----------



## youbetterknow (11. März 2016)

sitze viel auch beruflich am Monitor, deswegen wäre mir ein gutes Monitor wichtig. Ich weiß nicht ob 144Hz was fürs Auge bringt.
Der DELL Ultrasharp ist kein 4k oder?

Der RAM wurde bisher immer mit dem Board empfohlen, da sollte ich doch keine Probleme haben!?


----------



## Icedaft (11. März 2016)

Wenn Du den Monitor viel beruflich nutzt, ist der genannte genau richtig und nein, das ist kein 4K das ist WQHD: Test Dell U2515H: 25 Zoll Monitor mit WQHD-Auflösung überzeugt
Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## youbetterknow (11. März 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Monitor viel beruflich nutzt, ist der genannte genau richtig und nein, das ist kein 4K das ist WQHD: Test Dell U2515H: 25 Zoll Monitor mit WQHD-Auflösung überzeugt
> Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Super danke!
Habe mal gelesen dass einige Grafikkarten Probleme haben mit gewissen Anschlüssen HDMI oder DVI.
Die R9 390 passt gut zum Dell  U2515H ? In den Meisten Spielen sollte auch die volle Auflösung 2.560 x 1.440 damit möglich sein !?

Konfig sieht jetzt so aus: Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## Icedaft (11. März 2016)

Wenn du nicht gerade immer alles auf Ultra stellen musst.... High bis Mid funktioniert eigentlich immer und sieht trotzdem noch besser aus als Ultra auf einem FHD-Monitor (ich betreibe den Moni mit der "schlechten" GTX970...).


----------



## youbetterknow (11. März 2016)

bin jetzt auf das AsRock Z170 Pro4(wegen Beratung) und 3200er Corsair Ram(wegen Verfügbarkeit) und der 390X(heute krasses Angebot mit Hitman) umgeschwenkt.

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Seht Ihr hier noch Inkompatibiltäten oder kann ich bestellen? 
500 bequiet NT kann den 6600k + 390x ab?


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2016)

Die 390 kostet 80€ weniger. Spar dir den Aufpreis zur 390X.
8192MB Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro inkl. Backplate

Und lass mal einen Thread davon schließen.


----------



## youbetterknow (11. März 2016)

Bitte antworten auf die Fragen.
Schafft das das Netzteil? die 390X kostet bei mindfactory gerade 350€ mit Hitman, also nur 20€ mehr bzw wenn man Hitman einrechnet weniger, deshalb die 390X.

Das Board und RAM zusammen okay?


----------



## youbetterknow (12. März 2016)

Hab leider die 390x Aktion verpasst, deswegen bin ich jetzt wieder bei normalen 390:
Das Board kann die WGHQ Auflösung? Hab in nem anderen Thread gelesen dass hier jemand nur Full HD ansteuern konnte.

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Gibts Alternativen zum Dell UltraSharp U2515H ? Der ist noch ne Woche nicht lieferbar :/
iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1, 27  <-- was sagt ihr hierzu?


----------



## youbetterknow (12. März 2016)

Ist das Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P Intel Z170 So.1151 auch gut mit vielen USB Anschlüssen und easy für OC mit dem 6600k? Und passt das mit dem 3200er Corsair Vengance RAM zusammen?

Ich denke im Grund steht das System, für kleine Verbesserungen bin ich offen 

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## Icedaft (12. März 2016)

Soweit alles gut. Die Logitrööts würde ich mir nicht mal für YouTube antun, die haben wir im Büro - grausam...


----------



## youbetterknow (12. März 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Soweit alles gut. Die Logitrööts würde ich mir nicht mal für YouTube antun, die haben wir im Büro - grausam...



Logitech Z150 2.0 System 3W RMS schwarz - Hardware,
Logitech Z130 2.0 System 5W RMS schwarz - Hardware,
Creative A50 2.0 System 1,6W RMS schwarz - Hardware,
8609843 - Dell AX210CR 2.0 System 1,2W RMS schwarz
besser?


----------



## Icedaft (12. März 2016)

Alternativ:
LaCie USB Speakers, 2.0 System (130811) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Microlab MD 122 2.0 System Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wirklicher Genuss fängt erst ab dieser Preisklasse an:
Mackie CR3 Paar Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## youbetterknow (12. März 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Alternativ:
> LaCie USB Speakers, 2.0 System (130811) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Microlab MD 122 2.0 System Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Genuss? Hatte erwähnt meistens Headset.


----------



## youbetterknow (13. März 2016)

So sieht es jetzt aus und wird wohl bald bestellt:

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Noch Anmerkungen?


----------



## Leob12 (13. März 2016)

Ich würde das Define R5 nehmen, kostet ne Spur mehr, ist aber in so vielen Dingen einfach besser als der Vorgänger.


----------



## youbetterknow (13. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich würde das Define R5 nehmen, kostet ne Spur mehr, ist aber in so vielen Dingen einfach besser als der Vorgänger.



Habe vorhin einen Test gelesen zu R4/R5 und da hieß es nahezu identisch, nur 1Kg weniger.
Was ist den viel besser?


----------



## Leob12 (13. März 2016)

-Die Schwingtür an der Front kann die Seite wechseln
-Das Design der Frontlüfterabdeckung wurde besser auf Airflow hin optimiert, außerdem soll sie den Schall nach unten ableiten.
-Die ganzen Thumbscrews bei den Panels sind befestigt, man kann sie also nicht verlieren. 
-Die Thumbscrews an den HDD-Schächten sind auch befestigt sodass sie nicht herausfallen können. 
-Staubfilter im Boden kann von vorne entnommen werden. 
-Im Deckel kann mehr untergebracht werden, ein 420er Radiatior wenn ich mich nicht täusche, das R4 hat nur 240 bzw 280? erlaubt. 
-Mehr Flexibilität beim Lüftereinbau hinten und vorne, da man Schienen und keine Bohrlöcher nutzt. 
-HDD-Käfig wurde neu designt, blockiert den Airflow kaum noch. 
-2 SSD-Brackets hinten, befestigt mit einer Thumbscrew (kann natürlich auch nicht verloren gehen), super einfacher Ein/Ausbau. Beim R4 ist die SSD-Bracket hinter dem MB und kann nicht montiert bzw entfernt werden, ohne das Motherboard auszubauen. 
-Klettstreifen für Kabelmanagement
-Bessere Kabelmanagement durch einen Kabelkanal, da rechts und unterhalb des Mainboards der Tray etwas ins Gehäuse reinrückt, also weg von der rechten Gehäusewand.
-HDD-Käfige haben sehr viele Möglichkeiten montiert zu werden, am Boden, unter dem Deckel (nachdem man die Schächte für die optischen Laufwerke entfernt hat). 
-nicht ganz sicher bin ich mir bei den Seitenteilen. Beim R5 schwingen sie nach außen auf, beim R4 hat man glaube ich noch den Schiebemechanismus, kann mich aber irren.


----------



## youbetterknow (13. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> -Die Schwingtür an der Front kann die Seite wechseln
> -Das Design der Frontlüfterabdeckung wurde besser auf Airflow hin optimiert, außerdem soll sie den Schall nach unten ableiten.
> -Die ganzen Thumbscrews bei den Panels sind befestigt, man kann sie also nicht verlieren.
> -Die Thumbscrews an den HDD-Schächten sind auch befestigt sodass sie nicht herausfallen können.
> ...



Ok das ist einiges, aber wenn ich bedenke dass ich den Rechner von Mindfactory zusammenbauen lasse und danach nicht mehr viel ändere(außer Graka Polaris/Pascal), dann scheinen mir die 20€ Aufpreis nicht lohnenswert.
Aber das mit besserer Lüftung, gerade wegen der R9 390, bringt mich doch noch mal ins grübeln.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2016)

Ich denke nicht, dass es da an 20€ scheitern wird, oder?


----------



## youbetterknow (13. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass es da an 20€ scheitern wird, oder?



Nein, aber mir gings schon beim Prozessor so 6600k statt 6500, beim Board +15€, beim RAM den 3200 für paar Euro und so läppert sich das eben.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2016)

Dann bleib doch beim 6500.


----------



## youbetterknow (13. März 2016)

Ich bleib beim 6600k.

Ist der Brocken 2 okay ?
Überlege noch auf be quiet! Dark Rock 3 zu gehen.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2016)

Der Brocken 2 reicht.


----------



## youbetterknow (14. März 2016)

Danke an alle für die Mithilfe. Habe gestern bestellt:

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## flotus1 (14. März 2016)

Was lange währt...


----------

